# PIP/Injection Site.



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jul 10, 2017)

I am currently on week 2,
Test E did my 4th shot tonight.
I noticed my ass stays sore from pip about 2 days but after I keep what looks like a spider bite (bout quarter sized)for a little over a week, is this normal?
I'm  using insulin needles by backloading 1/2  29 gauge needles (I'm thin)
Also on another subject if I think I didn't go deep enough (girl was helping or trying to, grabbed a good amount of ass between her index and thumb and injected there) should I do more or just ride it out?
Thanks for the info, this is my first


----------



## LIGHTW8T (Jul 10, 2017)

what dose is the test. when test ia dosed high it is know to do that(T-500). also you may be allergic to the carrier oil and maybe the gear has to much ba or not mixed correctly. just throwing out some known causes


----------



## LIGHTW8T (Jul 10, 2017)

forgot to ask is this your 1st or 2nd cycle, maybe tour not use to the pain from the shots yet because it is normal to have some sorness for a day or two unless you have amazing gear that is smooth and just made well then you wont feel anything


----------



## Jin (Jul 10, 2017)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> I am currently on week 2,
> Test E did my 4th shot tonight.
> I noticed my ass stays sore from pip about 2 days but after I keep what looks like a spider bite (bout quarter sized)for a little over a week, is this normal?
> I'm  using insulin needles by backloading 1/2  29 gauge needles (I'm thin)
> ...



Even though you're thin a 1/2" pin isn't long enough. Most likely some oil is getting trapped sub-q and hence the week-long mark. 1" should be fine for you. I use them and I'm not thin. 

How many cc are you injecting and how often? I've never run insulin needles on a test cycle bc they don't hold enough volume.


----------



## LIGHTW8T (Jul 10, 2017)

whoa i didnt even see the insulin needle part. %85 guess there's the culprit. yea definitely not going deep enough with that pin to the glute and i would be suprised if it was going all the way


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2017)

She shouldn't be pinching the skin either. Between using the wrong needle and wrong technique you are doing sub-q shots.

Get a 1" pin and jab that sucker in there.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> She shouldn't be pinching the skin either. Between using the wrong needle and wrong technique you are doing sub-q shots.
> 
> Get a 1" pin and jab that sucker in there.


You beat me to it. If you are pinching then injecting, you are injecting into skin/fat not muscle. This is definitely your problem.


----------



## PFM (Jul 11, 2017)

I bury the slin deep. I have noticed the deeper the better.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 11, 2017)

Are you using pharmaceutical Test E or ?

My guess is that you got some poorly brewed testosterone that's not soaking in right


----------



## Dex (Jul 11, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Are you using pharmaceutical Test E or ?
> 
> My guess is that you got some poorly brewed testosterone that's not soaking in right



I don't think that we have to jump to that just yet. I believe that the others are correct and you are not doing an IM injection. Even if you are 5% bodyfat, that insulin will not be deep enough for a decent IM. If you have a professional do it, most will use a 1.5" for glute or VG. Most of us are fine with using 1" and you should be as well. If that is too long, you need more food.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 11, 2017)

Dex said:


> I don't think that we have to jump to that just yet. I believe that the others are correct and you are not doing an IM injection. Even if you are 5% bodyfat, that insulin will not be deep enough for a decent IM. If you have a professional do it, most will use a 1.5" for glute or VG. Most of us are fine with using 1" and you should be as well. If that is too long, you need more food.



Have done the sub Q injections without a hitch if the brew is bad its gunna get irritated whether or not it goes IM


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 11, 2017)

Not saying its a contaminated batch of Testosterone 

IMO it's probably just an amateur brew that doesn't soak in right more less just sloppily falls apart in there.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for your guyses comments after studying around I know one culprit is I'm using the slim pan and I've been going in my ass I think I'm going to go back to the leg I have very little fat and I know I could hit a muscle there.
Yeah I'm trying to get used to the PIP and see how long it lasts is so do I just follow my normal schedule or do I add a couple of weeks because I've been injecting wrong?
If you ask me I feel like it's already kicking in but that may Just be a mind-thing.
My sex drives went up, and yesterday my pump still a little different it seemed like I just had stronger pumps.
I have two different bottles once 300 the other is 250 I started with the bottle of 300 I'm going in at about 9 that would make it 270 mg twice a week


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jul 12, 2017)

The reason for the insulin needle is that's all I can get my hands on.
My source gives thim to me that's how he does it.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jul 12, 2017)

I got the first bottle of test the one I'm using now is from the wellness fitness nutrition place before they got shut down, the other one I haven't used yet but I'm not going to say because this place is still up and I don't want to be putting it out there on the internet


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 12, 2017)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> I got the first bottle of test the one I'm using now is from the wellness fitness nutrition place before they got shut down, the other one I haven't used yet but I'm not going to say because this place is still up and I don't want to be putting it out there on the internet



Two different brands of test and potency only one of each.

Ignorant injecting method using the wrong pins.

You're a senior member been around for almost a year now 

Dog ate your homework ?


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jul 13, 2017)

I know they're both good Test and I don't like wasting stuff. 
I know a lot of people would have just thrown one bottles out, but I think of that money I spent on it and it wouldn't allow me to.
That's for the pins I know numbers people that use them I just never really asked which is dumb I should have


----------



## XarsonX (Nov 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> She shouldn't be pinching the skin either. Between using the wrong needle and wrong technique you are doing sub-q shots.
> 
> Get a 1" pin and jab that sucker in there.



this. I agree 100%


----------



## Mythos (Nov 8, 2017)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> The reason for the insulin needle is that's all I can get my hands on.
> My source gives thim to me that's how he does it.



Why can't you buy needles online?


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 9, 2017)

Mythos said:


> Why can't you buy needles online?



You can.  I don't understand what's so difficult about it.  I ordered mine from Wal-Mart.  Got them in 4 days.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2017)

yeah gpz,  they will get it to you in like 2-3 days wtf. and there's plenty others. internet is a great tool


----------



## Mythos (Nov 12, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> You can.  I don't understand what's so difficult about it.  I ordered mine from Wal-Mart.  Got them in 4 days.



Unless he's in some area where companies are hesitant to ship to.. I've never heard of that being an issue anywhere but i guess it's possible


----------



## kittensandkilos (Nov 17, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> yeah gpz,  they will get it to you in like 2-3 days wtf. and there's plenty others. internet is a great tool




I have never had any issues getting my hands on anything before. GPZ is by far the easiest place I have gotten them from.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 17, 2017)

kittensandkilos said:


> I have never had any issues getting my hands on anything before. GPZ is by far the easiest place I have gotten them from.



hell yeah they are cheap and shipping is super fast, I should get commission for how many people I have sent thier way lol


----------

